

Letting your 4 Year Old GM an RPG - bengarvey
http://kidsdungeonadventure.com/letting-your-4-year-old-gm-an-rpg/

======
wccrawford
Before reading this, it occurred to me that this could be deliciously random.
When kids don't understand something, they make up things to fill the gaps...
And man, some of that stuff is pure gold. Adults have a hard time thinking
like that any more.

~~~
bengarvey
With an adult, I can kind of see where they're headed. Kids don't think that
far ahead, so you don't know what will happen.

